# DD externe Western Digital ou Lacie



## Julietta (25 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

En tant qu'utilisatrice Mac je me pose la question du choix d'un DD externe.
Actuellement j'utilise un ancien modèle Maxtor sans problème.

Sur l'apple store 3 me paraissent intéressants :
*Disque dur externe My Book Studio 1 To de Western Digital*

*Disque dur 1 To LaCie d2 Quadra*

*Disque dur Quadra 1 To LaCie*

A noter :
- ils ont tous le firewire 800
- Lacie formate pour Mac et Pc

Certains d'entre vous ont ils un avis sur la question ou un retour d'expérience ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide,
Chaleureusement, Julietta.


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

J'ai toujours un faible pour les WD pour ma part et l'avis de l'utilisateur ici : http://store.apple.com/fr/reviews/TX825ZM/A?n=desktop&fnode=MTY1NDA0Nw&mco=MTcxNjU1MzU&s=priceLH en dit long sur le matériel en question 

Après le WD est plus silencieux, plus joli et le câble est meilleur que celui fourni avec le Lacie.

Tu as aussi d'autres avis sur LDLC, mon coeur balance chez WD.

Attends d'autres avis de forumeurs


----------



## Julietta (25 Août 2010)

Je prends bonne note de ton conseil.

Ce qui me dérange pour le moment chez WD c'est :
- la garantie de 1 an contre 2 ans et 3 ans sur les modèles LaCie
- l'utilisation de leur logiciel WD SmartWare qui semble devoir être utilisé en lieu et place de Time Machine

Ce qui me dérange chez LaCie pour le modèle noir avec néon bleu (mon 3° lien) c'est que tout semble tourner autour du design qui a mon avis rend le tout bien fragile (coque laqué, néon bleu...)

>> Toximityx : les avis je m'en méfie on ne sait pas qui les rédige, WD comptabilise 1 avis très bon c'est vrai mais LaCie en comptabilise 10... 

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre !


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

En effet, tu sais le design pour ma part n'a rien à faire dans mon choix sur du matos tel que tu demandes..

Sur un Mac pas de soucis, mais sur du matos censé rester dans un coin...

Après j'ai toujours étais fidèle à WD, j'ai 4 disques de 1 terra dans mon serveur en Green et aucun souci et ces derniers tournant H24 depuis janvier 2009...

Tu peux aussi te rendre en APR pour voir avec ton vendeur Apple ce qu'il en pense...


----------



## Rémi M (25 Août 2010)

Je possède un disque dur externe Lacie de 250Go auto-alimenté depuis 2 ans, il est tout le temps dans ma sacoche et pendant les vacances ils ont beaucoup voyagé  et il tourne toujours aussi bien.

Pour moi, ses points forts sont sa finesse, son alimentation (auto), et maintenant de grande capacité toujours en auto-alimenté, et sa solidité.

Le prochain sera aussi un Lacie


----------



## Fmparis (25 Août 2010)

Moi j'aime beaucoup le AluIce Quadra de Storeva chez Macway. Aucun souci depuis plus de deux ans avec trois unités et pareil pour les amis à qui j'ai recommandé.


----------



## Julietta (25 Août 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, vos avis et conseils m'intéressent !

Storeva ? alors là je dois bien avouer que je ne connais pas du tout... Merci pour l'info

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------

*Toximityx* >> un APR... mais je vis dans la cambrousse moi  Le premier est à 1h30 de route


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2010)

J'ai un LaCie d2 Quadra (320 Go) et j'en suis vraiment très satisfait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

Pour croiser beaucoup de disques durs sur mon chemin professionnel, je suis en mesure d'affirmer que WD ou LaCie ça se vaut. En gros, ils ont les mêmes proportions de problèmes et les mêmes indices de satisfaction, à un détail près : WD fabrique certains modèles de disques spécifiquement dédiés à Windows, ceux là sont des sources d'emmerdes sur Mac.


----------



## Julietta (26 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ces échanges !

En ce qui concerne la différence de garantie de 1 à 2 ans de plus chez LaCie qu'en pensez-vous ?

Est-ce un gage de sérieux ou juste une mesure sans risque pour eux dans la mesure où les problèmes doivent survenir soit immédiatement (défaut de série) soit après 3 années de service...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2010)

Je dirais "entre les deux", vu la qualité de leurs produits, ils ne prennent qu'un risque "limité", mais justifié par le fait que contrairement à WD, ils ne fabriquent pas les disques mis dans leurs boîtiers, eux, donc, en les vendant, ils prennent le risque d'être mis "en première ligne" pour des défauts dont ils ne seraient pas responsables (autrement que juridiquement).


----------



## Julietta (26 Août 2010)

D'accord merci,

Mon choix se portera donc sur un des 2 premiers liens (premier post) (j'ai abandonné le LaCie version tunning ), pour le moment je n'ai pas encore décidé...

A qualité égale autant prendre le WD qui est un peu moins cher... Mais garanti qu'un an ! :hein:

Aïe aïe


----------



## TiteLine (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède le LaCie d2 Quadra d'1To et j'en suis très satisfaite.

Pour l'alimentation, il y a une position "automatique" en plus du ON et OFF.  C'est bien pratique pour Time Machine. Il est connecté à l'ordinateur en permanence et ne "travaille" que ponctuellement et je n'ai rien à faire (si ce n'est de vérifier de temps à autre que les sauvegardes sont là).  Il est un poil plus bruyant que le disque dur interne de l'iMac mais cela n'a pas d'importance puisqu'il ne "se déclenche" que pour les sauvegardes et il est tout de même très discret. (Mais le disque dur interne l'est encore plus :rateau: )


----------



## djio101 (26 Août 2010)

Si tu veux un DD externe silencieux (je ne l'entends jamais tourner, je sais qu'il fonctionne quand je vois la roue TM tourner en haut de l'écran), le *WD Elements* peut t'être utile.
Pas cher (100 euros pour 1,5 To soit 50% de plus que le modèle plus "évolué"), on/off auto, petite brique lisse noir brillant, un branchement, un formatage Mac et tout fonctionne.
Il me sert pour Time Machine, et je n'ai absolument pas besoin d'une jauge sur le DD comme sur les MyBook puisque le petit soft "iStat" dans la barre des menus m'indique en permanence la capacité restante.
Voili.


----------



## havez (27 Août 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède le LaCie d2 Quadra d'1To et j'en suis très satisfaite.
> 
> Pour l'alimentation, il y a une position "automatique" en plus du ON et OFF.  C'est bien pratique pour Time Machine. Il est connecté à l'ordinateur en permanence et ne "travaille" que ponctuellement et je n'ai rien à faire (si ce n'est de vérifier de temps à autre que les sauvegardes sont là).  Il est un poil plus bruyant que le disque dur interne de l'iMac mais cela n'a pas d'importance puisqu'il ne "se déclenche" que pour les sauvegardes et il est tout de même très discret. (Mais le disque dur interne l'est encore plus :rateau: )



Je rejoins ton avis Enrin! 
Justement aujourd'hui, j'ai racheté un deuxième d2 de 1To, le premier se sentait un peu seul  (ou plutôt que je naviguais sans sauvegarde Time Machine depuis 2 mois...)

A part que ce petit nouveau est un soupçon plus bruyant en pleine écriture (comme dit plus haut, LaCie ne fait pas ses disques durs, donc cela varie d'un d2 à un autre => _ne pas se fier à cela_), il fonctionne à merveille  
De plus, les débits sont bons dans l'ensemble, ce que j'ai constaté ce soir sur de très gros fichiers, et un déplacement de + de 400Go aller-retour entre mes 2 d2 

Un petit récapitulatif? 

*) Connectique complète allant de l'USB2 jusqu'à l'E-Sata, en passant par les 2 type de FireWire (400, et 800 fois 2)
*) Très bonne dissipation thermique en plein usage
*) Silencieux (!) 
*) Solide 
*) LaCie livre avec le d2, et si je ne me trompe pas avec toute sa gamme, tous les câbles nécessaires à la connexion du DD externe (chaque interface du DD a son propre câble inclu, ce qui fait donc 1 câble FW400, 1 câble FW800, 1 câble USB2, et un câble E-sata)
*) Etc...

5 disques durs externes LaCie en 3 ans, que du bonheur 

Je recommande donc.


----------



## djio101 (27 Août 2010)

Pour TimeMachine, l'USB suffit amplement, ou alors de nombreuses personnes sur le forum se sont trompées...
Et l'accumulation de types de prises a aussi son coût.
Ok, les LaCie sont souvent très beaux (pas tous, hein !), mais le rapport qualité/prix pour un DD qui reste souvent caché n'est dès lors plus très favorable à cette marque qui fait grassement payer le design de Poulton ou de Starck...


----------



## Fmparis (27 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Pour TimeMachine, l'USB suffit amplement, ou alors de nombreuses personnes sur le forum se sont trompées...



Pas vraiment  la question n'est pas si ça suffit ou pas... mais tout simplement une question de débit ! Les observations concernant le USB sont souvent en relation ça. Si l'on peut se dire que pour TM en tache de fond c'est moins important, autant pour le transfère de données et tout autre travail avec le disque le USB est vraiment lent. Si tu aurait pu faire un transfère de gros fichiers avec USB, FW400, FW800 et eSata, tu comprendrai ce dont on parle  !
Bref... le USB "suffit amplement" à plein de choses... mais il est lent... très lent :sleep:


Bonne journée


----------



## djio101 (27 Août 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Pas vraiment  la question n'est pas si ça suffit ou pas... mais tout simplement une question de débit ! Les observations concernant le USB sont souvent en relation ça. Si l'on peut se dire que pour TM en tache de fond c'est moins important, autant pour le transfère de données et tout autre travail avec le disque le USB est vraiment lent. Si tu aurait pu faire un transfère de gros fichiers avec USB, FW400, FW800 et eSata, tu comprendrai ce dont on parle  !
> Bref... le USB "suffit amplement" à plein de choses... mais il est lent... très lent :sleep:
> 
> 
> Bonne journée



*C'est bien pourquoi je parle d'une sauvegarde TM et pas d'autre chose !!!​*PS : Antidote may be your friend...  aussi...


----------



## Julietta (27 Août 2010)

Wouuuuuu ça s'anime par ici ! 

ça c'est une vraie question a t-on réellement besoin de Firewire ?

Personnellement je transfère des données mais à titre personnel, je ne retouche pas non plus de vidéos directement stockées sur le DD externe...

Bref, je suis victime de la mode, je veux du Firewire parce que plus rapide, plus fiable (?) mais en ai-je réellement l'utilité ? 

Je finis par me poser la question... 

Bon en même temps je voulais commander via l'apple store (pour une question de FdP liée à l'achat de Snow Leopard) et on ne peut pas dire que l'on est vraiment le choix sauf peut-être à prendre du Iomega...


djio101 >> en ce qui concerne le modèle D2 quadra (2° lien du 1er post) le design ne doit pas coûter grand chose


----------



## Rémi M (27 Août 2010)

Tu te poses la question si tu en as besoin aujourd'hui, mais il te faut aussi te poser la question pour demain 

N'auras- tu pas besoin d'avoir une rapidité de transfert plus conséquente car tu auras changé d'utilisation, il faut penser à ça aussi 

Je te remets dans le choix, mais il fallait que je le dise car quand on est dans une nouvelle utilisation, on se dit pourquoi je n'avais pas penser à ça :hein:


----------



## Julietta (27 Août 2010)

oui c'est intéressant ce que tu m'écris là !

Mais je te pose une autre question alors :
Est-ce que d'ici là il ne faudra pas acheter un 4To ?

Aujourd'hui les fichiers, les logiciels, bref les ressources  sont de plus importantes et mon 500Go (2 ans d'âge) est dépassé, je ne parle même pas de Mon Imac âgé de 3 ans et de ses 250Go de mémoire interne... 

_Mon père me racontait qu'en 1980 il faisait tourner tout le parc informatique d'une entreprise (une bonne centaine de salariés) avec quelques centaines de Ko (150 ou 250 Ko) _


----------



## Fmparis (27 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> *C'est bien pourquoi je parle d'une sauvegarde TM et pas d'autre chose !!!​*
> PS : Antidote may be your friend...  aussi...



Ups.. ça m'a échappé ... (tu "aurais" - tu "comprendrais")  tu m'excuseras ...
Je trouve que t'es quand même dur, dur  on n'a pas tous le bonheur d'être né dans le pays de Molière et avoir le français comme langue maternelle pour toujours écrire dans un français irréprochable ...  mais je fais des efforts quand même  et pour un étranger c'est pas mal, non ?!

Au fait, j'avais bien compris que tu parlais de TM, et ma contribution avait comme but, juste de remarquer que les critiques à l'USB sont toujours en raison du débit trop lent par rapport aux autres connexions. Et que un disque de 1 To n'est pas toujours consacré uniquement à TM et quand il l'est, alors c'est que il y a de grandes quantités de données à sauvegarder... et donc la question du débit se posera forcement, car même en tâche de fond ça ralenti un peu l'ordi en fonction de ce que t'as à travailler et les besoins de processeur et mémoire que tu as. En tout cas tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que si il y a la possibilité de choisir, alors "il n'y a pas de photo" (je crois qu'on peux dire ça en français) entre USB, FW et eSata.

Bonne journée à toi 
Ps: ... oui Bescherelle est mon ami


----------



## Rémi M (27 Août 2010)

C'est vrai que si tu as déjà bien remplie ton 500Go en 2ans, un 1To pourrais me sembler un peu "just".

Un disque dur de 4To me semble trop conséquent et pour le moment cela coûte trop cher à mon goût.

Je t'ai trouvé celui-ci, il ne fait "que" 1To, mais il a les ports Firewire 400 & 800, qui pourrait t'être utile.


----------



## Julietta (27 Août 2010)

Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé : pour le 4To j'en parlais juste pour faire un parallèle entre mes besoins actuels (1To me suffira) et l'avenir dont nous parlions (avoir un firewire)

C'était juste pour dire : ok peut-être que dans l'avenir le firewire me sera utile mais à ce moment là est-ce que mon 1To ne sera pas obsolète ? A ce moment là il me faudra sans doute un 4To et tous seront en Firewire... 

Je ne sais pas si c'est plus clair :rateau:

*Rémi M* >> Sinon tu parles d'un disque que tu as trouvé mais il n'y a pas de lien, ni de référence...


----------



## Fmparis (27 Août 2010)

Julietta a dit:


> Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé : pour le 4To j'en parlais juste pour faire un parallèle entre mes besoins actuels (1To me suffira) et l'avenir dont nous parlions (avoir un firewire)
> 
> C'était juste pour dire : ok peut-être que dans l'avenir le firewire me sera utile mais à ce moment là est-ce que mon 1To ne sera pas obsolète ? A ce moment là il me faudra sans doute un 4To et tous seront en Firewire...
> 
> ...



Bonjour Julietta  

oui peut-être qu'en ce moment là oui, tu auras besoin d'un 4 To... mais en attendant, le FW te permets aussi de chaîner les disques et sans avoir besoin de jeter à la poubelle ou déconnecter ton premier 1 To. Tu pourras ajouter un deuxième, voir un troisième tout en profitant d'un débit de transfère bien meilleur que l'USB. Et la question de coût abordé plus haut est aussi valable. Actuellement les nouveaux disques de haute capacité sont au prix fort.

à plus


----------



## Julietta (27 Août 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> mais en attendant, le FW te permets aussi de chaîner les disques et sans avoir besoin de jeter à la poubelle ou déconnecter ton premier 1 To.




Ah sympa comme information je ne savais pas ! 
MERCI !


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2010)

Julietta a dit:


> *Disque dur 1 To LaCie d2 Quadra*



le D2 le D2 ! le boitier dissipe bien mieux la chaleur et il y est plus complet  par contre ne le mets jamais a la verticale, ça évitera les chutes et les pannes de disque dur


----------



## Fmparis (27 Août 2010)

Julietta a dit:


> Ah sympa comme information je ne savais pas !
> MERCI !



De rien  !

Et oui, il te suffit de les chaîner quand tu auras besoin de brancher un autre disque tout en ayant besoin de garder l'accès au premier. C'est simple et efficace 

Bonne journée


----------



## Rémi M (27 Août 2010)

> Sinon tu parles d'un disque que tu as trouvé mais il n'y a pas de lien, ni de référence...



Excuse moi, mais le mangé allait cramer et je n'ai pas relu :rateau:

Le voici, un peu cher mais 1To et Firewire 400 & 800


----------



## Julietta (27 Août 2010)

Ah oui en effet beaucoup plus cher que le :
*[URL="http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TV402VC/A?n=desktop&fnode=MTY1NDA0Nw&mco=MTE0ODYwNTE&s=topSellers"]Disque dur 1 To LaCie d2 Quadra*[/URL]*

Pour autant je ne vois pas de réelles différences entre les 2... :mouais:
*


----------



## Rémi M (27 Août 2010)

Celui que je t'ai donné tourne à 7200 tr/min, et le tiens doit tourner moins vite, mais je n'avais pas vu celui-ci.

Il me semble très convenable 

[Edit] Je me corrige, de ce que j'ai lu, le tiens tourne aussi à 7200 tr/min.


----------



## Fmparis (27 Août 2010)

Julietta a dit:


> Ah oui en effet beaucoup plus cher que le :
> *Disque dur 1 To LaCie d2 Quadra**
> 
> Pour autant je ne vois pas de réelles différences entre les 2... :mouais:
> *



Les différences au premier coup d'oil, je crois... sont : 
- Technologie RAID 0 intégrée pour une vitesse supérieure
- Plus rapide et plus compacte.

PS: pour la vitesse disque, tous les deux sont 7200.


----------



## djio101 (27 Août 2010)

Julietta a dit:


> djio101 >> en ce qui concerne le modèle D2 quadra (2° lien du 1er post) le design ne doit pas coûter grand chose



Et si ! Car le design n'est pas que l'apparence extérieure, c'est aussi la mise en oeuvre des composants et du boîtier.
Le D2 est en aluminium pour dissiper la chaleur, et n'a pas de ventilateur pour être totalement silencieux.
Donc si, le design a un prix, pas seulement parce que le dessin du boîtier est fait par un "designer" célèbre. Et faut pas déconner non plus, le D2 est quand même très agréable à l'oeil (j'adore, justement, son "oeil" bleu).
Pour en revenir au sujet, le FireWire est très rapide, pour peu que l'on en ait l'utilité. Il me semble toutefois que son principal attrait est le fait de chaîner les unités de stockage, ça c'est génial.
Toutefois, je ne ferais pas de pari sur l'avenir comme certains, de crainte que l'arrivée du LightPeak n'enterre définitivement le FW justement (et pas totalement/immédiatement l'USB universellement utilisé...Car seuls les PC sont universels, pas les Mac...).
Mais je maintiens mon avis : Pour TM, pas besoin de rapidité, l'USB suffit et est beaucoup moins coûteux (mais l'aspect "coûteux" est relatif au budget de chacun évidemment). Pour du travail réel et régulier sur stockage externe, c'est clair, le FireWire te sera utile quelle que soit la mode !


----------



## havez (27 Août 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, le FireWire est très rapide, pour peu que l'on en ait l'utilité. Il me semble toutefois que son principal attrait est le fait de chaîner les unités de stockage, ça c'est génial.



J'ai une petite précision en plus à propos du FireWire: celui-ci, qu'il soit en 400 ou 800, a l'avantage d'avoir un débit stable, surtout le 800, _d'où mon usage pour Final Cut _


----------



## TiteLine (27 Août 2010)

Pour en revenir à l'utilité du FW, c'est vrai que pour Time Machine, l'USB est suffisant. En revanche, lors de la première sauvegarde, le FW peut tout de même être intéressant. Et il ne faut pas oublier non plus que TM permet de restaurer à une date antérieure ou de récupérer des données qui peuvent être lourdes et le FW peut devenir plus confortable dans certaines occasions.


----------



## Fmparis (27 Août 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Pour en revenir à l'utilité du FW, c'est vrai que pour Time Machine, l'USB est suffisant. En revanche, lors de la première sauvegarde, le FW peut tout de même être intéressant. Et il ne faut pas oublier non plus que TM permet de restaurer à une date antérieure ou de récupérer des données qui peuvent être lourdes et le FW peut devenir plus confortable dans certaines occasions.



+ 1


----------



## gillyns (27 Août 2010)

J'ai plusieurs Lacie qui date de quelques années et j'en suis très satisfait.
J'ai acquéri il y a quelques mois un Maxtor mais il m'a vite laché (peut être une utilisation abusive ?) alors que touts mes Lacie tiennent encore très bien le coup.

Un ami a acheté un Western Digital, je l'ai donc comparé avec mes Lacie :

Mes Lacie me semblent légèrement plus bruiant mais c'est peut être parce qu'ils se font vieux.

Je pencherais donc pour les Lacie mais sans avoir une grande expérience avec les Western Digital.


----------



## Julietta (28 Août 2010)

Alors que WD partait en tête des sondages, il fut rattrapé par LaCie avec un ex-aequo 4 à 4 !

A l'heure où je vous parle LaCie a pris la tête du classement avec 9 voix contre 5 pour WD !!!

... Je ne m'y attendais pas...

Le fait que le LaCie D2 puisse être mis en rack est plutôt bien car à mon avis on a pas finit d'en acheter des To...


----------



## PO_ (28 Août 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> Les différences au premier coup d'oil, je crois... sont :
> - Technologie RAID 0 intégrée pour une vitesse supérieure
> - Plus rapide et plus compacte.
> 
> PS: pour la vitesse disque, tous les deux sont 7200.



Le RAID 0 intégré, dans un disque externe, c'est à fuir comme la peste. C'est en fait constitué de 2 disques. Si l'un des 2 lâche, on perd toutes ses données. Dire qu'il y a des gens qui ne sont pas au courant, et qui utilisent ça pour faire des sauvegardes ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Le RAID 0 intégré, dans un disque externe, c'est à fuir comme la peste. C'est en fait constitué de 2 disques. Si l'un des 2 lâche, on perd toutes ses données. Dire qu'il y a des gens qui ne sont pas au courant, et qui utilisent ça pour faire des sauvegardes ...



Exemple type de réaction totalement illogique : si tu prends un simple disque, et qu'il lâche, tu perds aussi toutes tes données, je ne vois pas la différence ! :mouais:

EDIT : si, en fait, il y en a une : si ton simple disque tombe en panne, tu perds toutes tes données, si un RAID 0 perds un disque, Data Rescue te permettra quand même de récupérer une partie de tes données, sur l'autre disque, si le RAID 0 n'est pas en mode entrelacé !


----------



## Julietta (28 Août 2010)

Bon pour le Raid je ne peux rien en dire, car je n'y connais rien :rateau:

En revanche j'ai fait mon choix et tenu compte de vos nombreuses interventions.
Mon choix s'est donc porté sur le LACIE D2 Quadra -  1To  à  169,95 (FdP inclus)

Voici les raisons de mon choix pour le LACIE vs WESTERN DIGITAL :
- Coque Aluminium vs plastique chez WD
- Possibilité de Rack si plusieurs disques
- 3 ans de garantie vs 1 an chez WD
- Pas d'écran électronique (je redoute les pannes)
- Formaté MAC et PC
- Pas de soft pour régir mes sauvegardes
- Time Machine compatible

Voili voilou
et merci à tous pour votre aide !!!

nb : j'en ai profité pour prendre snow leopard !!! Whouuuuu c'te fête !!!!


----------



## PO_ (28 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Exemple type de réaction totalement illogique : si tu prends un simple disque, et qu'il lâche, tu perds aussi toutes tes données, je ne vois pas la différence ! :mouais:
> 
> EDIT : si, en fait, il y en a une : si ton simple disque tombe en panne, tu perds toutes tes données, si un RAID 0 perds un disque, Data Rescue te permettra quand même de récupérer une partie de tes données, sur l'autre disque, si le RAID 0 n'est pas en mode entrelacé !



A la différence près que statistiquement, tu as 2 fois plus de risques qu'un des disques tombe en panne qu'avec un simple disque ...


----------



## Julietta (28 Août 2010)

ahahahahahahaha mais alors là je suis morte de rire !

Elle est bien bonne celle là ! 

Bah oui c'est vrai moi je voulais acheter 5 disques dur pour avoir 5 copies de secours mais je me suis rendu compte grâce à PO_ que j'avais 5 fois plus de chance qu'ils tombent en panne, du coup j'en ai pas acheter un seul comme ça j'ai 0 chance qu'il tombe en panne !

D'ailleurs j'ai même ôté le disque dur interne comme ça j'ai vraiment plus aucun risque qu'il tombe en panne !


Franchement merci PO_ je la ressortirai !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> A la différence près que statistiquement, tu as 2 fois plus de risques qu'un des disques tombe en panne qu'avec un simple disque ...



Et ? :mouais:



Julietta a dit:


> ahahahahahahaha mais alors là je suis morte de rire !
> 
> Elle est bien bonne celle là !
> 
> ...



Ben voilà la solution à ton problème, PO_ !


----------



## Julietta (29 Août 2010)

nan mais c'est quand même génial d'avoir une répartie aussi logique qu'insensée !

C'est logique mais ça n'a aucun sens ! C'est ça qui est bon !

Merci encore Po_


----------



## PO_ (29 Août 2010)

foutez vous de ma gueule, ça me dérange pas. 

Je voulais simplement dire que dans un système RAID 0, il y a 2 fois plus de chance qu'un des disques tombe en panne, entraînant toutes les données avec lui. Alors que si vous utilisez 2 disques de sauvegardes en fonctionnement séparé, même si l'un des disques crashe, vous ne perdez rien. C'est d'ailleurs le principe du RAID 1 (miroir) par opposition au RaID 0. Alors, Julietta à l'humour grinçant, tu peux acheter tes 5 disques de sauvegardes ... tu n'as pas ( fois plus de risque de tout perdre ... tant que tu ne les mets pas tous en RAID 0

Le problème, c'est que beaucoup de gens ont entendu parler du RAID (pas celui des flics, hein ?); sans en connaître les subtilités. C'est en celà que ça peut être dangereux d'utiliser un système RAID 0 pour des sauvegardes ... contrairement au RAID 1, ou même mieux, le RAID 5 ...

C'est plus clair maintenant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> foutez vous de ma gueule, ça me dérange pas.
> 
> Je voulais simplement dire que dans un système RAID 0, il y a 2 fois plus de chance qu'un des disques tombe en panne, entraînant toutes les données avec lui. Alors que si vous utilisez 2 disques de sauvegardes en fonctionnement séparé, même si l'un des disques crashe, vous ne perdez rien. C'est d'ailleurs le principe du RAID 1 (miroir) par opposition au RaID 0. Alors, Julietta à l'humour grinçant, tu peux acheter tes 5 disques de sauvegardes ... tu n'as pas ( fois plus de risque de tout perdre ... tant que tu ne les mets pas tous en RAID 0
> 
> ...



Mais il n'y a que pour toi que ça n'est (toujours) pas clair : à partir d'un certain niveau, la parano n'améliore plus la sécurité, tu peux réaliser 40 sauvegardes sur 40 disques durs séparés ou sur 40 disques en RAID0, tu n'augmente pas significativement tes chances de perdre tes données, parce que (toujours statistiquement), les chances pour qu'un disque de ta sauvegarde tombe en panne en même temps que le disque sauvegardé restent infimes, et ce d'autant plus que les pertes de données causées par des pannes de disques ne représentent elles mêmes qu'un pourcentage infime des pertes de données. une chance ou deux chances ou même 40 chances sur plusieurs millions, ça ne change pas grand chose !


----------



## Julietta (29 Août 2010)

Humour grinçant peut-être, mais je me suis vraiment explosée de rire à la lecture !

Et vous continuez à me faire rire, d'ailleurs !


----------

